

“Microsoft has changed as a company and is becoming more open” - markthethomas
https://github.com/microsoft

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078355)

Also, it used to say this:

    
    
        Microsoft has changed as a company
        and is becoming more open in the way
        that we collaborate with others.
    

Will it change?

------
markthethomas
Is this really their org description??

"Microsoft has changed as a company and is becoming more open in the way that
we collaborate with others."

------
jjgreen
Any news on when one will be able to install Windows on a machine with an
existing Linux partition and not have the installer overwrite it?

